# Need a Good Speaker or a Home Theatre



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

*Need a Good Speaker system or a Home Theatre*

Hi Guys.
I don't have much knowledge in this field.
I am looking for some good speaker system or a Home Theatre, the budget is flexible lets say 7-15k(may be lil bit more too but I prefer the best and cheap one available as I have to save the cash for other things). If it is very cheap in Bangkok/Thailand then I can try if I can get it from there so please tell me about the same also.
I am looking for something really loud and crisp sound quality with good bass(should be equivalent to a good DJ, so that I can use it in some parties at my place...he he   )
I have listened to Edifier S730 in Apple showroom recently and they were pretty good but very costly also at the same time, but I am looking for 5.1 or 7.1 speaker system.
There is one Sony Home Theatre D840k which costs around 20k in India, but I don't know how it is.It is supposed to be cheaper in Bangkok,hopefully around 12k though I am not sure.Should I get it or not?
I was looking at other threads too and there I found some good systems like
Edifier DA5000PRO, at ebay it is priced for 12.5k
Z906-Logitech, at ebay it is available for 16.5k
Edifier S550, at infibeam it is price for 20k approx.
how are these and what is their best price?
And what are the other options available? And is their anything cheap and good available?
Will be buying in a month or so.
And please mention the place in delhi or NCR where I can have a look at these(can hear/listen them)
I will be using it mostly for listening to music, and movies too.
And will be plugging my laptop and and mobile only and sometimes pendrive too.No extra graphic card can be bought.So give the suggestions accordingly.
All the suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## tkin (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm all for Logitech Z906


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 21, 2012)

How about Sony HT?


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 21, 2012)

If 2.1 so buy Swans M50W eyes closed  - This speaker has amazing clarity in it's sound.
If 5.1 so Edifier S550

If mostly for listening music purpose so Swans M50W or Swans M200MK2 without a doubt. You need to hear it to believe it.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 22, 2012)

^^^^
Where can I hear them, any showroom or store in delhi or NCR?

And I would opt for 5.1, already own a normal 2.1 altec lansing speakers which costs around 1.5k or so.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 22, 2012)

^My Dear Friend, Your Altec Lansing normal 2.1 is just nothing before Swans M50W or M200MK2. When you listen to music on these 2 speaker set. You will forget what Altec Lansing was.

As you said your priority is music mostly so definitely 2.0 or 2.1 and if more movies so you can opt for 5.1. 

With 5.1, placement plays a significant role, mostly people just place all the 2 front and center before them on the table so you are doing wrong here.

One more thing Swans M50W has an exceptional movies/gaming performance too.

Now decide what you want the speakers for - More Music or more movies?


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 22, 2012)

How about both...
Music will played all the time but yes I love to watch movies and when I will have something good in my room then say almost I will watch a movie daily in night before going to bed.


----------



## High-Fidelity (Jul 22, 2012)

^^Then Definitely Swans M200MK2 or Swans M50W, There is a guy forum name "Chicha" has bought Swans M200MK2 model and here is his expression:

2.1 Setup for PC - Page 4

May be the above link help you


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 25, 2012)

Guys suggest only 5.1 speakers.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

Bump...
What happened, no more suggestions


----------



## funskar (Jul 30, 2012)

Logitech z906 ..

Btw i m willing to sell my 3months old logitech z906


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 30, 2012)

^^^
Why?
Are you not satisfied with it?
And for how much are you expecting for it?


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 31, 2012)

If Edifier S550 lies within your budget, get them eyes closed.. On budget constraint look for Z906...


----------



## funskar (Aug 2, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> ^^^
> Why?
> Are you not satisfied with it?
> And for how much are you expecting for it?



I more dan satisfied from it.. z906 sounds really grt paired wid xonar dx7.1 .
And i had Pmed u the further ans..


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 13, 2012)

Sorry for bumping this old thread.
I have auditioned few sony and LG HT, in Sony the only one which attracted me was E490 but I don't know it is worth or not, in LG I saw the 855 model which is quite good for its price.
I am not able to audition onkyo or yamaha models as they are not available in my city.
Now there is a new thing which has come up.
How are Pioneer HT?
I saw one on Pioneer official website, the model is RS32, anyone has any idea about it? And how much would it cost in local market, on website the price is 41k.
And anyone knows how are Philips HT? I saw bad reviews of them on flipkart, people say they have issues with video playback and it also doesn't support much formats, what you guys have to say on this.
A friend of mine is after my life to buy Sony HT-M5, which is costing me around 40k, whose MRP is 50k.It is not available on sony stores as very few people buy these type of products.It is a component HTS.Anyone knows about it?
And I am not going to buy Z906 or any edifier speakers.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

read this & tell your friend that now-a-days sony is not the best for anything(even in lcd/led many samsung models beat sony at same/lower price):
*forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1951270


> They claim the main unit consumes 185W. It's quite a feat to get 2000W out at the speakers with only 185w in (even if the subs have their own amps)IMO this is the marketing department at Sony winning over engineers.


here people don't know much about AVRs/HT system but ask on any reputed international audio/video forum & most recommendations will be for yamaha,onkyo & denon.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2012)

Onkyo HT -S3400 - Rs 24000 at this price point its the best. There is an Yamaha YHT 196 for less around Rs 21500 too, but for a little more the Onkyo does better. Denons are more expensive and have warmer sound. 

And by the way they all sound better than the Logitechs and Creatives,albeit they cost more and come with real 5.1 amplifiers minus the source.

Now this forum knows a lot about Audio here.... so feel free to ask. You will get way better results than the so called audio forums. Feel free to ask about anything from *A*rcams to *Z*andens or downright analogue to digitals.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

^^by here i meant India/indian shops/markets.i know there are audiophiles here as well as on forums like techenclave,erodov,hifivision etc but they are in minority & compared to international forums like AVS awareness level is comparatively much lower among normal members.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2012)

^^
 You have no Idea as to what you can get here in India in terms of Hi End Audio. I dare say that its even way better than some Gulf countries in availability of brands. When its stereo AVS and Whathifi is the worst that can happen as forums. If you really wanna hone your knowledge visit forums like Audiogon  Stereophile and 6moons etc etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 13, 2012)

i agree that i don't have much idea about availability of hi end audio products in India but i don't agree with your comment about AVS.maybe it is not the best source but it definitely has some good points.i remember some very good discussions about AVR setups with respect to S/PDIF passthrough & avoiding audio sync issues when using different connections for audio & video using hdmi & S/PDIF port on different devices like AVR/DVR/TV.also like the name suggests AVS is more of a audio+video setup oriented forum which most average home users are.there is no point in buying high end swan speakers & denon AVR if you find out that refresh rate mismatch between your display & video frame rate is ruining your watching experience.not exactly an audiophile's problem but certainly something average home user would be interested in.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 13, 2012)

whitestar_999 said:


> refresh rate mismatch between your display & video frame rate



I didnt get this.Are you talking about intermodulation? Refresh rate and Frame rates are two different properties of a monitor. Are you talking about Tearing Flickering or Vsync?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

refresh rate is applicable to CRT while frame rate is for LCD.i just sometimes forget to use frame rate because of old habit(still using CRT monitor btw).

jitters.especially annoying with the usual 60Hz lcd monitor(& many low end lcd tv) & 23.976p,24p & 25p videos.reclock is used by many to correct such issues but that comes at the cost of audio quality issue because of certain limitations of reclock in passing audio data especially with pass-through.windows vista/7 aero handles Vsync & tearing issues very well compared to XP but it is the jitters which is the main issue & the reason why AVS,doom & similar forums are filled with threads regarding changing monitor frame rate to achieve smooth playback using various tools/players/settings(mpc-hc inbuilt monitor frame rate changer seems most popular at the moment but again has some limitations).


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 14, 2012)

No one answered to my questions, all are discussing their own things....


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 14, 2012)

read post#16 by me.after reading that post you should not have any doubt but in case you still have here is the answer:if you want quality get yamaha,onkyo or denon.if not then get whatever you prefer/recommended by friend/budget permits.


----------



## The Incinerator (Oct 14, 2012)

@ OP
Onkyo HT -S3400 - Rs 24000 at this price point its the best. There is an Yamaha YHT 196 for less around Rs 21500 too, but for a little more the Onkyo does better. Denons are more expensive and have warmer sound. 

And by the way they all sound better than the Logitechs and Creatives,albeit they cost more and come with real 5.1 amplifiers minus the source.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 8, 2012)

I recently auditioned Yamaha 196 but was not impressed with its quality.
Sony E-490 is good but it is not as loud as the other systems, but it has got a Blue ray player too.But still I am not much impressed with it, don't whether to keep it as an option or not.
Heard few philips,samsung and LG Home theaters too.But I can't make a decision among them.
Was not able to find onkyo anywhere.
I didn't came through any system that attracts you at once and your heart yes this is it,this is the one which I should buy.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 8, 2012)

Call Onkyo up at 9999767077 in Haryana and ask if they have someone selling Onkyo at Jalandhar or Call the Onkyo Helpline @ 39704455.


Onkyo Delhi - 40502619 Chittaranjan Park not NCR


How much are you willing to spend? Ill help you configure.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't live in Jalandhar anymore, I will buy one from delhi.
Well I don't have a fixed budget, it is flexible, say around 20-25k.May be more if it is worth it.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 9, 2012)

i believe onkyos & denons could be auditioned at reliance digital as well.

EDIT: Onkyo 3500 particularly is touted as being very good currently.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 9, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> I don't live in Jalandhar anymore, I will buy one from delhi.
> Well I don't have a fixed budget, it is flexible, say around 20-25k.May be more if it is worth it.



Chittaranjan Park in and around has the two most renowned Hi End audio sellers in India catering from Rs 50,00,000 Krells to Rs 25,000 Onkyos. Pay them a visit. For 25K check the Onkyo ST 3400 as the 3500 will be more.Onkyo number is already provided.Do bargain.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 10, 2012)

I visited Croma, jumbo and a few more multi brand stores apart from samsung,philips exclusive showrooms, still reliance is left.Now I will visit them on 15th or 16th of this month.

And also I have heard Edifier S730 and that small beauty beats almost every home theatre system available out there, but I want to buy a 5.1 surround system and also I can't plug in a USB drive or any other external audio device so have to cut it out of my list but I still love it.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 10, 2012)

Front USB = Onkyo HT-S3500 
The the 3400 dosnt have it. And Unlike the Edifier the Onkyo is a full blown AV theater.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 10, 2012)

*@**aroraanant* - if allowed to segregate, i would categorise some systems for you:

*1. HTiB* - these are more than *just* speakers. denon 1312xp (or any newer model, if available) would be my pick. though i don't have a personal experience, but according to widespread feedback, denons are more 'musical' HTiBs as compared to onkyos. moreover, this one has an active sub & also gives you the flexibility to upgrade the system's speakers to something better, if you wish to do so in future. denon HTiBs, in the same category, used to come for quite a higher price earlier (above 40k....still they are a little costlier than onkyos), but to compete with other players in the market, denon reduced the costs, keeping quality almost the same (except that the wooden speakers were replaced with plastic ones). but choice in this segment HIGHLY depends on a personal auditions, as you have already discovered in case of yamaha HTiB earlier. so keep looking & auditioning. you won't need a sound-card in a PC to hook them up with your desktop. these are already equipped with an AVR as you already know. unlike *just* speaker systems, these are capable of HD Audio passthrough, like DTS HD-MA, Dobly TrueHD, etc.

*2. Speakers* - in this segment, there are quite some good options --> energy take classic 5.1, jamo A102 HCS series & others, pioneer SP-PK21BS (probably the most powerful & bulkier of the lot), and some others which you will get to know when you visit Chittaranjan Park at New Delhi, as told to you by *The Incinerator* above. with these, you will need either an AVR or a sound-card with a good amp onboard (either of these is a must!).


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 11, 2012)

^^^^
I would like to make one thing clear(I have told this before also).
I don't have a PC anymore,so I will be using a usb drive, some times my mobile or laptop and sometimes will be plugging it with samsung LED TV.
So that is the reason I can't pick any 5.1 home theatre system as I can't install a sound card.
And I don't have any knowledge about any AVR or amp..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 11, 2012)

@*aroraanant* - so what if you can't use your PC?! you have good Tripathi chipset solutions (USB DAC+Amp) for cheap, as well as products like EZAir. but going by your requirements, it seems as if music-listening is your priority, isn't it? even if you were to somehow connect a 5.1 HT to your laptop, the output won't be so good is what i feel (unless your laptop has a S/PDIF output). 

and does your laptop has HDMI out? if yes, then getting an HTiB like denon or onkyo makes sense, because they HAVE AVR in the package (connect your laptop to them through HDMI). since USB playback is crucial to you, onkyo 3500 should be your choice then. i hope you get to audition them at reliance (check at reliance gurgaon too, at delhi-gurgaon border. let me know if you need their contact-details).

also, if am correct in gauging that music-listening is your prime-requirement, then confirm with me. there are ample solutions for solid budget amps with USB-playback feature & great-sounding passive speakers. the only catch here is that you will have to sacrifice your 5.1 aspirations for that. but at your specified budget, you will get a really good music set-up (which would work well with movies too, but ofcourse, without the surround sound).

so all-in-all it comes to --> if you really wish to have a 5.1 set-up with USB-playback as a feature, onkyo 3500 is your answer! (though search for a denon equivalent too). i seriously hope your laptop has HDMI out and/or S/PDIF output. things will be so easy in that case! and if not, then we have a couple of external 5.1 sound cards to be used with the laptop from creative. we will move over to that option then. 

and if you could do without a 5.1 system, then we have ample of good options!

make your choice


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 11, 2012)

Yes listening to music is my priority but will also be watching movies while connecting it with a led tv, so both the cases are to be considered.
I have 3 laptops out of which 2 laptops have HDMI out but my macbook pro doesn't, but for that I can buy a mini diplay port to hdmi convertor so that is not an issue.

But one thing I would like to make clear is that I want something with a great output(it should be enough loud) so that in my house when I have parties it can be played.

P.S.-*No showoff*(mentioning this was important I think) but my house is too big and so accordingly something big/loud will be required.Its not a flat or a small house,its a mansion


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 11, 2012)

Somthing big and loud would require more money and Rs 20/30K is nothing when making a proper HT set up. Some people just buy cables for that kind of money.If you spend  around Rs 65K and above you are gonna get in to the Entry Level Club of separates based real HT set up and not just HTiBs which is all youll get at Rs 20/30K


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 11, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Yes listening to music is my priority but will also be watching movies while connecting it with a led tv, so both the cases are to be considered.
> I have 3 laptops out of which 2 laptops have HDMI out but my macbook pro doesn't, but for that I can buy a mini diplay port to hdmi convertor so that is not an issue.
> 
> But one thing I would like to make clear is that I want something with a great output(it should be enough loud) so that in my house when I have parties it can be played.
> ...



alright. so i presume you have a *kothi* (that's what an independent bungalow/mansion called in NCR & delhi, isn't it?! )?!

yes, you had mentioned about your need of playing speakers at parties in your OP. in what i can quickly think of, one option is having a denon package (without its sub) & getting a JBL ES250 sub through amazon.de for near 22k (sub alone). as *The Incinerator* has put it above, from now onwards, things would get expensive 

for the other option, we would like to know by how much could you stretch your budget. please check your PM.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 11, 2012)

Hey I can't spend that much, and if in any case I have to spend that much then people say Sony M5 component system is very good, and I getting that for 40-42k from infibeam otherwise in showrooms it is costly


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 11, 2012)

in that case, i would recommend to build your system in steps. many people go this way. start with an AVR and floorstanders, and then gradually as you gather funds, keep building up the system. can't say much about the sony system, except that it would be better if you could get to demo them for their *bass & HD audio decoding* capabilities. and at that price, you could get denon 1312xp + wharfedale's 5.1 system OR onkyo 3500 (for your USB playback).

and don't limit yourself to just fresh online or local deals. you get fantastic components in seconds sale too for really great prices! do let us know the final fixed amount you would like to spend *at a single time*, & we'll come up with the right equipment in that price-bracket for you! no need to rush


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 12, 2012)

Around 25k, can push it to 30k


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 12, 2012)

^^ Stick to Onkyo HT-S 3500.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 16, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> ^^ Stick to Onkyo HT-S 3500.



recommended!


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 23, 2012)

Went to Reliance Digital, Ambience Mall, Vasant Vihar, Delhi.They had a very good collection of HT including Pioneer, JBL, Onkyo and many more. JBL High end systems didn't impressed me, their main person who use to handle HT section was not available so couldn't audition Pioneer and the 2 speakers of onkyo 3400 speakers were having issuess, but with the rest of speakers it was ok but can't comment more about it as was not able to audition full setup.
Then we visited the Jumbo store at the same place, and there was the Sony Component System HT-M5 Hone Theatre, and it was something out of the world, I can't tell you guys how good its sound was and look wise also nothing beats it, no distortion on extreme high volume, it was just something which anyone would approve at a single shot but it was way too costly, its MRP is 50k and Jumbo price was 48.1k, then after few talks then final price which was offered to me was 46.5k.
And then I contacted a friend of mine who is the biggest dealer of Agra region, he offered me the same at a very good price, the price offered to me is 40.8k. I was literally shocked to by the price he quoted me, and *finally I booked the system*, he said to me he will take some time to get as these system are not widely available, he asked me to wait till Monday.(he told me that he is getting the same at 40.8k and will give me at the same price, though I don't trust him on that part)
Now I would like to ask one thing to you guys(if anyone is aware of the same), is there so much margin to these people, I mean there is difference of around 6k.
Someone said to me that I may be getting a grey market product, but I don't think that he will give me a grey market product and considering that he is an official dealer and will be giving me the bill for the same.What you guys have to say on this.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 23, 2012)

glad to know that you got to audition that sony system, as well as were impressed by it! we need pics of it when you get that 

regarding margin, it must be the same case as is with TVs, or for that matter, with consumer electronics. the prices include the base-price of the product from the brand + various taxes & duties + what-nots + dealer's profit (which alone can be anything upto 10k and beyond that as well). when compared to overseas prices we come to know how we pay heavily. this forms a sort of basic sketch of the scenario. many say that NEVER buy such consumer electronics at MRP; bargain persistently.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 23, 2012)

Just now I got the call from that guy and he said to me that the price quoted was old one and now the prices have changed a bit and will cost me 42.5k

@GhorMaanas- Bro I want you to audition that system, tough it will very hard for you to find it,  I personally visited more than 20 showrooms and by chance it was available at Jumbo Electronics.It is something which you will actually appreciate, it comes with an AVR. Seriously bro I want you to have a look at that sytem, I am sure you gonna love it.It is not like any common Home theatre system, it is something different, it is a component system after all.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 23, 2012)

When you have a budget like Rs 40000 get something that honestly sounds like Rs 40000. That Sony is full of bass bass and bass and nothing else.You think that Sony is giving you a full blown AVR ....errrr  .....The Real Sony STR (AVR series) dont come cheap and those that you are getting in that bundle are just some cheap Chinese made Falcon DSP based BASIC dd/dts surround amplifier with Bangalore/China made Bolton speakers,tuned by Sony!!!. Thats the reality.And more over these dont last beyond three years or so.

Better get an award winning combination like 
BOSTON ACOUSTICS SOUNDWARE XS 5.1 Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 5.1
Marantz MR1501 Marantz NR1501 Slimline 7.1 AV Receiver


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 23, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> Just now I got the call from that guy and he said to me that the price quoted was old one and now the prices have changed a bit and will cost me 42.5k
> 
> @GhorMaanas- Bro I want you to audition that system, tough it will very hard for you to find it,  I personally visited more than 20 showrooms and by chance it was available at Jumbo Electronics.It is something which you will actually appreciate, it comes with an AVR. Seriously bro I want you to have a look at that sytem, I am sure you gonna love it.It is not like any common Home theatre system, it is something different, it is a component system after all.



yeah, i believe it would be very difficult to find one for audition. but i still hope i do get to


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 28, 2012)

The Incinerator said:


> When you have a budget like Rs 40000 get something that honestly sounds like Rs 40000. That Sony is full of bass bass and bass and nothing else.You think that Sony is giving you a full blown AVR ....errrr  .....The Real Sony STR (AVR series) dont come cheap and those that you are getting in that bundle are just some cheap Chinese made Falcon DSP based BASIC dd/dts surround amplifier with Bangalore/China made Bolton speakers,tuned by Sony!!!. Thats the reality.And more over these dont last beyond three years or so.
> 
> Better get an award winning combination like
> BOSTON ACOUSTICS SOUNDWARE XS 5.1 Boston Acoustics SoundWare XS 5.1
> Marantz MR1501 Marantz NR1501 Slimline 7.1 AV Receiver


See I don't think I need to be so much into this AVR stuff and all, I know you guys are right buy still I think the Sony M5 will suffice my needs.
But please you guys don't say that it won't last for long, after all I am spending such a huge amount and I only know how I am doing that much investment, it is very hard for me to spare such a huge amount. I really want you guys to audition the same and have a look at it as soon as possible and then tell me what is right and wrong as I have auditioned a lot of systems and found this one to be too good.Plz guys have a look at it and try to audition it as I have already ordered it and still *I want you guys to say "yes, this is worth it"* because without your approval I don't think I should buy it as you guys have more knowledge than me in this field.According to me this was the best I have auditioned till date.


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 28, 2012)

^^ Its big sound for the money. Thats all I can say. 
Sound is subjective. If you liked the Sony then honestly you should buy it. There is no point how good and accurate a system I might configure at the end of the day if the sound dosnt appeal to you then its not worth anything at all. Get some good speaker cables and enjoy the Sony. If possible try and change the power cord of the surround amp and get an UKG  3 x 1.5 mmsq cable,instead.


----------



## aroraanant (Nov 28, 2012)

Its not like that I like sony, this is the only system which I liked specially in terms of sound.
See some people likes the Yamaha 196, but to me it sounded horrible.
Thanks for the power cord suggestion, but what is UKG in UKG 3x1.5 mmsq cable and what is so special about it, can I know in detail about this power chord.And can I get it easily and how much does it cost?


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2012)

It has better quality copper, more copper and thicker insulation. Resistance is less. It makes the sound more authoritative. It wont cost a lot. Should be within Rs 500 easily.Try and connect the Sony System to a Belkin Gold surge protector.It helps for a cleaner sound.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Nov 29, 2012)

The Incinerator is right when he says that sound is subjective. even after all the suggestions & advices one gets to read/hear, the most striking (& perhaps the governing factor) one which comes in silently at the end is - "and lastly, trust your ears!"  so that is it!
You liked the sound of M5 over several others. similarly, amongst the hullabaloo of denons & onkyos, there are many people who don't like either onkyo at all, some don't like denon (though i haven't encountered one such ), or some may completely ditch both of them for something better. path to be followed everywhere is simple --> move from objectivity towards subjectivity! so go on gladly with what you have decided to finally serve your ears


----------



## The Incinerator (Nov 29, 2012)

^^
+1 to that.


----------



## aroraanant (Dec 4, 2012)

Guys I got it last night at my home and believe me it is just too good, everyone loved it.And my neighbors are wondering that am I having a DJ party all day long...he he...
Will post a pic soon.... 

View attachment 7885
Here goes the system, BTW its a temporary setup right now.


----------



## The Incinerator (Dec 4, 2012)

Congrats!
 And yes waiting for the Pictures!!!


----------



## rockfella (Dec 4, 2012)

OP here are your options:
Edifier S550 if you want good 5.1 surround (movies and music)
Edifier S530 if you are on budget and want only 2.1
Swans 2.1 are high end and very superior, get the 2.1 set-up if you can extend your budget.
STAY AWAY FROM LOGITECH AND CREATIVE CRAP.
EDIT: You bought it already  Congrats!

Invalid attachment! What did you buy? Post product link as well. Congrats again!


aroraanant said:


> Guys I got it last night at my home and believe me it is just too good, everyone loved it.And my neighbors are wondering that am I having a DJ party all day long...he he...
> Will post a pic soon....
> 
> View attachment 7885
> Here goes the system, BTW its a temporary setup right now.


----------

